# Illustrator cs5 + cut studio plug in for Mac. Help me!!! Please!



## trunchie (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there!

So i own a Macbook pro and a Roland gx-24. 

I have always run my Roland from my PC and have had no problems but have since moved country (New Zealand to Australia) and i did not bring my PC with me but instead brought my Macbook along with my gx-24 cutter.

I have looked online for the answer to this problem but have had no luck.

Heres the problem.

I have down loaded the illustrator plug-in from Roland and have strictly followed there instructions but still cant get it to work for me.

This is what i have done.

1. Go to the folder where Adobe Illustrator is installed and open the [Plug-ins] folder.

2. Copy the [CutStudioPluginCS4.aip] file to the [Plug-ins] folder you just opened.

3. Copy the [CutStudio] folder to the [Applications] folder in the hard disk.

Now the interesting thing is, is that i can open the plug-in in Illustrator but cant get it to cut. If i Create outlines on text say i can see it come up in the cut studio preview window but am not sure how to actually cut it. 

I have saved a file as an .eps but still nothing.

Soo frustrating!! What am i doing wrong?? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## moovic (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,I'm having the same problem after I down load lion to my MBP, before in snow leopard it worked ok, if any one can help that's great appreciated !
please please please please please help ! thank you


----------



## trunchie (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes i am using snow leopard but still cant get it working. It is killing me!! I will let you know if i have any luck if you could let me know if you have any luck!!


----------



## Heavyprint (Feb 18, 2012)

I installed it and it worked fine try updating to latest version of lion and you have to use a usb . If you are using a usb try a different one . Does any one know of any other mac compatible software that i can use with the gx-24


----------



## sadar2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Did anyone work out how to solve this problem? Mine was all working fine but i had a hard drive crash, - now I have cs4 and the same plugin installed - its opening and drawing but when I press cut the wheel spins for a second but nothing happens? 

I have tried different usb ports. I have tried removing and reinstalling the plugin. Am I missing something? 
Please help!


----------



## joe wigzell (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi there,

There is no plugin update for CS6 yet if you are trying to use the latest version of Illustrator.
One of the latest versions of Lion does not support the plugin, and will not until there is an update released to suit.
There is another bit of software that supports the cutter called NCSMAGISIGN but it is not free.
One thing is to double check the instructions as a lot of people say that they have but haven't!

Might be best to revert back to an older version such as snow leopard if you're using lion.

Hope that helps!?


----------

